# The Eyes have it.



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I think these guy have neat looking eyes.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I wonder how many ducks feeding on that duck weed did he ambush from below.
Great closeup.


----------

